# iPad iOS 9 Uber/Lyft Split View



## Sav/Atl (Jul 20, 2015)

Neither the Uber nor Lyft apps support landscape view, but I wonder if it will be possible to get them to run split-view in portrait mode. If this would work, this would be pretty amazing, I think.


----------



## Gretzky (Aug 1, 2015)

That would be awesome!!! Now where to mount the iPad in the car?


----------



## Nick Starr (Feb 12, 2015)

The iPad Mini 4 supports split screening... I am so going to try this once they launch.


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

oh that’s sick!!!

I like


----------



## part_timer (Aug 1, 2015)

Don't get your hopes up on this yet. The developers have to code for it. It doesn't "just work" because you have iOS 9.


----------

